
The desperate fight to keep old TVs alive (2018) - ValentineC
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/6/16973914/tvs-crt-restoration-led-gaming-vintage
======
RickSanchez2600
Goodwill won't take them as donations anymore, and it costs money to dispose
of one because of the chemicals in it.

The Commodore 8 bit crowd has been buying them up as there are ways to repair
the C64 and other units and they used TV sets from long ago.

I remember when I got a C64 I had a Zenith black and white TV to work with it
and got a color one later when Magnavox store near us lowered prices.

